# dLan oder WLan?



## ratzefummel (25. August 2008)

Moin Moin Herr Kaleun,

da meine Schwester demnächst auszieht und ich ihr Zimmer übernehme, habe ich natürlich gleich mal ausprobiert, ob die Reichweite des WLan-Routers ausreichend ist. Mein Zimmer liegt im zweiten Stock, der Router im Ersten. Und überraschung - "sehr niedrig". (ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich damit gerechnet)
Jetzt habe ich drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich kaufe eine neue, leistungsstärkere Außen-Antenne für mein D-Link *DI-524* (obwohl ich bezweifle, dass dies irgendetwas nützt)
2. Ich kaufe mir einen neuen WLAN-Router (*D-Link DGL-4300*)
3. Oder ich richte mir ein dLAN-Netzwerk ein. Wobei ich da zu dem  	   					 *dLAN 200 AVeasy Starter Kit* von *Devolo* tendieren würde 

LAN-Kabel zu verlegen ist nicht möglich.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## exa (25. August 2008)

nimm das stromnetzwerk, da biste auf der sicheren seite...


----------



## ratzefummel (25. August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe bloß die Befürchtung, dass die Verbindung zu langsam ist, um damit zocken zu können.


----------



## exa (25. August 2008)

nein, das glaube ich nicht, inzwischen ist strom lan quasi genauso schnell wie normales lan kabel (100mbit)


----------



## DanielX (25. August 2008)

Um die Bandbreite zum zocken mach dir da mal keine sorgen, der Ping dürfte nicht leiden und ist auf jedenfall besser als W-LAN.

Zudem könnte man selbst mit 1Mbit zocken, da dort nur einige Kilobytes anfallen.


----------



## ratzefummel (25. August 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mir morgen mein Netzwerk zusammenstellen, dann poste ich mal, wie die Geschwindigkeit ist.


----------



## grubsnek (25. August 2008)

grüß dich!
Ich habe dlan 85 Mbit jetzt seit mittlerweile einem Jahr im Einsatz. Ich habe eine 26 Mbit Internet Anbindung, welche durch Dlan in voller Geschwindigkeit übertragen wird. (ca. 3Mb/s). 
Ich kann das Stromnetzwerk wirklich nur jeden empfehlen. Der Ping wird nicht nennenswert beeinträchtigt. Online-Gaming ist uneingeschränkt möglich.


Manchmal wird behauptet, dass dlan nur funktioniert, wenn die entsprechenden PCs auf der gleichen Phase (Stromkreis) sind. Ich habe festgestellt, dass dies nicht so ist. Mein Bruder  ist auf einer anderen Phase wie der Router und trotzdem gehts


----------



## ratzefummel (25. August 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Manchmal wird behauptet, dass dlan nur funktioniert, wenn die entsprechenden PCs auf der gleichen Phase (Stromkreis) sind. Ich habe festgestellt, dass dies nicht so ist. Mein Bruder  ist auf einer anderen Phase wie der Router und trotzdem gehts



Grüß ditsch auch Broncko! 

Gerade eben, habe ich von den Phasen gelesen. Danke, jetzt bin ich echt beruhigt.

Tschö mit ü


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

kann dir auch nur vom WLAN abraten, hab den gleichen DI 524 Router, und der ist voll SCh++++ von der Leistung, damit ich halbwegs ne Verbindung zusammenbringe musste ich mir ne extra richtantenne um 30e von hama bei amazon kaufen, und selbst mit der verschwindet manchmal das Inet auf unerklärliche Weise 

hab zwar kein DLan, aber bei einer eventuellen Neuanschaffung würde ich dies dem WLan vorziehen

lg Klemens


----------



## ratzefummel (26. August 2008)

Erstmal, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir heute das *Devolo dLAN 200 AVeasy Starter Kit *gekauft und natürtlich sofort eingerichtet. Vorher habe ich mich schon mental auf eine "Netzwerkverbindungs-Orgie" eingestellt, in der ich x-mal eine neue Verbindung einrichten muss ehe es funktioniert, denkste. Kabel in den Adapter - Adapter in die Steckdose - Internet funktioniert. Es gab ein paar Probleme mit dem Router, aber die hatten nix mit dem dLAN zu tun.
Dann habe ich ein paar Sessions Battlefield 2, Call of Duty 2 und C&C3 TW/AR3 in meinem neuen und alten Zimmer gespielt und muss sagen, die Lags sind weg und der gute alte Bekannte "Es ist ein Problem mit ihrer Verbindung aufgetreten"-Banner aus Battlefield ist auch weg... Keinerlei Verzögerungen, ob im 1, 2 oder 3. Stock.
Was soll ich noch sagen? Hätt' ich das nur vorher gewusst!


----------



## XEraser (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe Wlan, welches einigermaßen in Ordnung ist, aber nur einigermaßen, denn ich habe oft massive Störungen, vor allem wenn Personen an meiner Antenne vorbeigehen.
Nun habe ich überlegt mir auch dlan anzuschaffen und hier bin ich zum ersten mal auf einen konkreten Post eines Gamers(!) gestoßen. Allerdings wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit Spielen wie *WoW* (World of Warcraft) aussieht, hat da jemand erfahrungen (vielleicht mit Zahlen^^)? Ich habe mit Wlan jedenfalls unter optimalen bedingungen 100-200ms im Spiel.

mfg, XEraser


----------



## uuodan (14. Oktober 2008)

Die hohen Pings bei WOW haben eher mit der Serverbelastung zu tun, als deinem WLAN. Wenn nicht bei allen Onlinespielen die Pings so hoch sind (z.B. CS, COD, ...), dann ist das einfach ein Problem der Bandbreite seitens Blizzard. Da wirst du auch mit DLAN keine großen Änderungen erfahren. Du hättest allerdings das Problem mit der "schwankenden Empfangsqualität" nicht mehr. Welchen Router hast du?


----------



## XEraser (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Acor-DSL-WLAN-Modem 200.
Jedenfalls glaube ich kaum, dass es nur an den Servern liegt, denn jeder den ich kenne hat je nach Lanverbindung einen anderen ping. Die mit Kabel haben meistens 20-50ms....mit wlan 100-xxxx, aber mit dlan kenn ich niemanden.

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe sollte dlan dann also meine Störungen unterbinden und meine Geschwindigkeit beibehalten (wenn nicht sogar verbessern)?^^


----------



## grubsnek (16. Oktober 2008)

XEraser schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verstanden habe sollte dlan dann also meine Störungen unterbinden und meine Geschwindigkeit beibehalten (wenn nicht sogar verbessern)?^^



Mit dlan wirst du keine Verbindungsaussetzer mehr haben. Welche Geschwindigkeit deine Verbindung letztendlich hat hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Die Länge der Leitungen spielt eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle. Außerdem begrenzt der Stromadapter selbst (je nach Modell sind max. 14, 85 oder 200 Mbits möglich)

Beim Ping gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, keinen Unterschied zwischen dlan und normalen Lan.


----------

